# Fall off horse and elbow



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If it was me, honestly, I would just forget about it, it's not broken and I could use it. However if you are concerned, go to a doctor.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

The elbow is tricky. After a bad fall, I lost around 15 degrees of motion in my elbow and was unable to straighten it. There wasn't a lot of pain, unless I bumped it on anything in which case it was agonising. There was also an occasional 'click'.

For three months doctors insisted it was muscular, and 2 x-rays and a CT scan seemed to support that. Then I visited another doctor, who sent me for another CT scan and lo and behold, I had fractured my elbow and there was a loose piece of bone. Ended up having it operated on and they discovered another piece of bone, and a lot of damage caused from the bone fragments floating around for so long. I got to see photographs taken during the arthroscopy and I tell you, it was a real mess in there.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

The dynamics of your fall need to be better explained. How did you land...terrain (soft, hard..) did you hyper extend or compress the joint? Etc...etc.... Soft tissue damage can take many months to repair. Don't be a cupcake, but also don't ignore obvious signs of distress.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm the wrong person to ask... I'm the one that figures if I aint bleeding and if I can walk... then I'm fine... of course.... now, all these years later... I got aches and pains that have aches and pains!


----------

